

Google Labs - see related links for your page. - stakent
http://relatedlinks.googlelabs.com/config/demo

======
nirmal
It's really weird that the form doesn't work unless you fill in _all_ of the
fields. The URL is the only necessary field.

Maybe the Google Labs guys ran out of their quota for URLFetches on AppEngine?
:)

------
allenp
Just tested it and it doesn't seem to use the URL at all - just the title
(keywords) and the domain.

------
stakent
Found on Philipp Lenssen's Google Blogoscoped blog
<http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2009-11-03-n53.html>

